# Hi I a new here and unsure of all of your shortenings for words.



## hellybelly125 (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi, I have only just started on here today, and oh boy am I glad I found you.  You seem to answer all of the questions that I feel too embarresed to ask anyone.  I am just a little unsure of all of your shortenings that are used.  Also how do I get the pretty pictures and text boxes at the bottom of posts.  Really where do I go from here.
Oh yes I have had ICSI after 6 years of trying for a baby.  Had one natural pregnancy that I lost with a missed miscarriage hence I am paranoid that although we have been lucky, and I am now almost 12 weeks pregnant this time something is going to go wrong again. Really I can't thank this site enough again for just helping to put my mind to rest.


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Hellybelly

weclome to ff hun hope this helps alittle hun 
Congrats on your bfp wishing you all the best hope to chat soon 



AF = Aunt Flo, menstrual cycle 

AH = Assisted Hatching

ART=Assisted Reproduction Technology

BA= Baby Asprin

BBT= Basal body Temperature

BCP= Birth Control Pills

BETA=  HCG Pregnancy test 

BFP = Postive Pregnancy Test 

BFN= Negitive Pregnancy Test 

BMS=Baby Making Sex 

B/W= Blood work

CM= Cervical Mucus

D&C =Dilation & Curettage

DE= Donor Eggs

DH= Dear Husband 

DP= Dear partner

DX = Diagnosis

E2 = Estradiol

ENDO= Endometriosis

ET= Embryo Transfer

FET= Frozen Embryo Transfer

FSH= Follicle-stimlating Hormone

GIFT= Gamete Intrafallopian Transfer

HCG= Human Chronic Gonadotrophin

HPT= Home Pregnancy Test 

HSG= Hysterosalpingogram

ICSI=Intracytoplamic Sperm Injection

IF= Infertility 

IUI=Intrauterine Insemination

IVF= In Vitro Fertilization

LH= Luteinizing Hormone

M/C= Miscarriage 

OHSS= Ovarian Hyperstimulation Syndrome

OPK= Ovulation Predictor kit

PCOS=Polycystic Ovary Syndrome

PG=  Pregnant 

PMS= Pre-menstrual Syndrome 

SA= Semen Analysis

SUBCUT= Subcutaneous injection

TTC= Trying To Conceive

U/S= Ultrasound

2WW= 2 Week wait 

ZIFT=Zygote


love always lilly xxx


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

"Welcome"....Hellybelly & "CONGRATULATIONS".....i'm sure you'll be fine from now on...so  heres to a happy healthy  6 months ahead..... & the rest of course  

It looks like Lilly as sorted you re:abbrevs etc,so i hope you find your way around ok now 

luv
juels  xxx


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Hellybelly & Congratulations
Have a very happy and healthy rest fo your pregnancy hun.
love
Chick


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Hellybelly

Welcome to FF!

Congrats on your pg.

Laine x


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Welcome Hellybelly!

Congrats on your pg!

Belinda x


----------

